# Black Screen- Compaq Presario CQ61



## deanna1024 (Jan 31, 2011)

So my laptop's screen is black. I'm using my tv right now with it, it works fine hooked up to a TV. I've tried everything I know of. When the laptop first starts up, It flashes the red compaq screen, then goes black. Flashes the user login screen, then goes black 2 sec later. When I do the fn+f4, the screen flashes back on, everything looks cool, then 5 seconds later it goes black again. It's not just the light, it goes completely off. (Just on the laptop, external monitor works) I've tried restoring back to factory settings, recovery, and I'm not getting anywhere! I've even tried that black screen fix by Prevx. Oh and I also tried turning the laptop off, holding the power button, etc. It has windows 7. CQ61 I think is the model.
I wasn't really sure if this was the right place to post it, so sorry if I'm in the wrong section!


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you tried updating the drivers?

If you are unsure of how to do so, please let me know and I'll type up instructions.


----------



## deanna1024 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I've tried updating both on the website and through the device manager =(


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

Being that drivers are updated and an external monitor works, it might just be an issue with the screen. Try going into the BIOS for a little while and just move around to see if the screen shuts off. Don't actually make changes.

If not, something is wrong with Windows.
If so, something is wrong with the screen.


----------



## deanna1024 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I've tried going into BIOS, and it still shuts off after a few seconds. Lame..


----------



## w7pro (Dec 30, 2010)

Have you tried to reinstall Windows yet? Granted it might be a little extreme, but it may confirm or rule out that it's a software issue with the OS.

-- Ryan
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

w7pro said:


> Have you tried to reinstall Windows yet? Granted it might be a little extreme, but it may confirm or rule out that it's a software issue with the OS.
> 
> -- Ryan
> Windows Outreach Team


Being the fact that it still shuts off in the BIOS, I would rule out an OS issue. It is now something hardware related wrong with this machine. Could be anything from the wires to overheating.


----------



## deanna1024 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok, well maybe I can get it working...it's still not working. Any suggestions? Besides diagnosing the problem..any way I might be able to fix it?


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

The screen or the wiring to the screen would have to be replaced and then see if it works or not. That is really the only way. If it's under a year old, it would be covered under manufacturer warranty.

Taking it to a place like Geek Squad, you could be looking anywhere from $150-$350 to fix it depending on parts cost. Their labor costs are always $130 flat, so anymore is parts.


----------

